
Having trouble with the IRS site? Try all caps (LA Times) - paultopia
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2020-04-27/irs-website-hack-coronavirus-stimulus-checks-all-caps
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
A direct quote from the article 'There is a technological reason for this
involving knowledge of [an] arcane programming [language]'. Would love to know
the why, although as the article points out, for those impacted by this the
'Why' doesn't matter so much as 'Whoa, this works?' and apparently it does.
Fortunately the fix (should?) be fairly easy with a case conversion shim

